# 2008 CF-18 Demo Team Schedule



## Bandit1 (10 Feb 2008)

2008 CF-18 Demo Schedule

5/24-25 Columbia MO
5/31 Southport MB

6/01 Brandon MB
6/14-15 Quebec City QC
6/21-22 Borden ON
6/28-29 Ottawa ON

7/12-13 Fairford UK
7/19 Yellowknife
7/20 Edmonton Grand Prix AB
7/26-27 Lethbridge AB

8/03 Dawson Creek BC
8/08-10 Abbotsford BC
8/13 Rocky Mountain House AB
8/16 Springbank AB
8/23 Moose Jaw SK
8/27 Brantford ON
8/30-31 Toronto ON

9/01 Toronto ON
9/06-07 Halifax NS
9/13-14 Yarmouth NS
9/20-21 Oceana VA
9/27-28 Salinas CA

Bandit


----------



## Globesmasher (10 Feb 2008)

Thanks Bandit.
Do you know "who" the F-18 demo team is this year?

Thx


----------



## Bandit1 (10 Feb 2008)

The pilot is Capt William "Billy" Mitchell w/ 425.

Bandit


----------



## belka (11 Feb 2008)

I know they were looking for techs to volunteer. Hmm...... ^-^


----------



## Bandit1 (12 Feb 2008)

Go for it Ninja - all the techs I've met associated w/ the team just love the experience.

Bandit


----------



## belka (13 Feb 2008)

So you basically work at your squadron until you are needed for an airshow?


----------



## Bandit1 (3 Apr 2008)

Nope - you have to go through the app process.  Two teams (one east @ 425 and one west at 410) handle the stuff for the shows depending on what region they fall under.

Pics have been put up on the AF website.  Credit for the following shot goes to Sergeant Sylvain Bourget.


----------

